#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Zal ik ooit liefde leren kennen...

## Aboe

Voor de verandering een ander soort verhaal dan Bnet mini Rokjes!

Veel lees plezier!

Voor Mounia is vrijdag een fijne dag, een soort vrije dag met een islamitische tintje. Elke vrijdag is het couscousdag en het hele huis ruikt lekker fris. 
Verlaten en koud ligt een bord met couscous op tafel, op de achtergrond is Sheikh Sodais de koran aan het reciteren. Mounia houdt ervan om de Qoraan te beluisteren. Ze kijkt op de klok en ziet dat het al kwart voor twaalf is. Verzucht zakt ze op de bank. Ze kijkt starend naar het bord couscous waar de laatste vochtdampen al een paar uur geleden vanaf gekomen zijn. 
Waarom, waarom moet dit mij altijd overkomen, gaat er door haar gedachten heen. Luisterend naar de Qoraan valt ze in slaap. 

Langzaam schrikt ze wakker, buiten hoort ze iemand krijsen. Verschrikt en slaperig kijkt ze om zich heen. Sheikh Sodais is blijven haken op nummer 12, snel doet ze de cd-speler uit en loopt richting het raam. Buiten ziet ze Hamid, haar man, slenteren door de straten. Verslagen en met een pijn in haar hart, doet ze het raam open. 

Doe eensss de deur open, slet!
Rustig Hamid, de buren slapen!
H, als je potverdikkeme de deur niet open doet, sla ik je total loss! Yallah!

Langzaam trekt ze haar raam terug, pakt de huissleutels en loopt naar beneden. 

Kon je de trap soms niet vinden?, vraagt Hamid sarcastisch. Ik begrijp nog steeds niet waarom met je getrouwd bent, je bent gewoon waardeloos. 
Een traan begint te rollen over de wangen van Mounia, heeft ze dan hiervoor haar studie opgegeven, heeft ze hiervoor haar vriendenkring verkleind, was dit degene op wie ze twee jaar geleden helemaal verliefd was geraakt? 
Mounia probeert Hamid geleidelijk aan de trap op te helpen. Hamid is kletsnat en ruikt naar de alcohol, zijn zogenaamde koffiehuisbezoek eindigt altijd in een kroeg.
Na veel moeite krijgt ze hem eindelijk in de woonkamer. Hamid ziet het bord couscous liggen en spuugt erop. 
Wil je soms dat ik zoiets ga eten? Het ligt er godverdomme al een uur! Mislukte vrouw! 
Mounia probeert te bewegen, maar het lijkt alsof haar hele lichaam niet mee wilt werken, haar benen voelen koud aan en haar hele bovenlichaam begint langzaam te trillen. Vanbinnen is ze helemaal verstijfd. Ze probeert niet te huilen, maar emoties zijn te sterk. Haar ogen lijken op rode druiven die elk moment geperst kunnen worden, zo waterig zijn ze.

Ga naar de slaapkamer, ik wil je vanavond! Enige voordeel dat ik uit je kan halen. Tfoe! 
Maar Hamid
Geen gemaar, anders donder je maar een eindje op!

Even ziet ze haar jas aan de kapstok hangen, de deur staat nog open. Zal ze weg gaan? Maar waar moet ze dan heen rond dit tijdstip? Haar ouders wonen in Nijmegen, voor de rest heeft ze geen bekende in Amsterdam. Ze loopt richting de deur kijkt haar jas aan en doet langzaam de deur dicht. 

Verschrikt hoort ze haar alarm afgaan. Snel doet ze haar wekker uit voordat Hamid wakker wordt. Haastig neemt ze een douche en kleedt ze zich om zodat ze op tijd op haar werk kan zijn. 

Goedemorgen Moun
Goedemorgen meneer Cruijf, wat bent u vroeg op.
Ja, Moun. De dokter is ziek, ze ligt nog even op bed, zou je even een verwijskaart willen ophangen bij de deur. Verwijs ze maar door naar dokter Weiman.
Ja is goed mr. Cruijf.
Moun, zou je dan vandaag de administratie kunnen doen. En je kunt vandaag wel om drie uur naar huis.
Bedankt, beterschap aan mevr. Cruijf.
Zal ik doen, koffie ligt in het keukentje.

Na uren gewerkt te hebben besluit Mounia iets voor haar zelf te doen. Wat was ook alweer haar msn wachtwoord? Mounia heeft al maanden niet haar hotmail aangeraakt. Even denken, even denken Oh ja, al3afrieta. Hahaha, hoe kon ze die nou vergeten.

Ze ziet dat Abdelmalik online is. Wat heeft ze hem lang niet gesproken. Dat was de liefste jongen die ze ooit heeft leren kennen op de chat toen ze nog op school zat.

Hoi Malik!
Sjo, leef jij nog Mounia? Ik heb je gemist meid!!
Ik heb je ook gemist Malik, hoe is het met je?
Alhamdoelilah goed, ik neem aan met jou ook h!

Mounia durft in het begin niet haar hele verhaal te vertelen aan Malik. Gezellig babbelen ze de hele tijd door. De tijd vliegt voorbij en de twee willen van alles inhalen wat ze gemist hebben. Ze vraagt aan meneer Cruijf of ze langer mag blijven, meneer Cruijf ziet hier niets op tegen maar herinnert haar wel eraan dat ze om vijf uur naar huis moet. Voor Mounia is dat ook het maximale ze mag niet later dan halfzes thuis zijn van Hamid. Net als de vorige keer toen hij een hele scne veroorzaakte bij de bushalte omdat ze pas om 6 uur thuis kwam. 

Ze spreken af om dagelijks met elkaar te chatten. Als Mounia thuis komt kan ze niet wachten op de volgende dag zodat ze weer kan chatten met Malik. De ochtenden trotseert ze met een glimlach en met een fijn gevoel, de twintig minuten in de kou lopen doe haar niets (Hamid had haar busabonnement afgenomen nadat ze keer te laat thuis kwam), ze kan niet wachten om op haar werk te zijn.
Een fijn gevoel stroomt weer door haar lichaam, wat vindt Mounia het geweldig als ze met Malik aan het chatten is. Hij is zo begripvol en zo lief. 

********************wordt vervolgd*************************

----------


## Is,

_`kmis Hmido nu al.........._  :watte?:

----------


## Souad

Jeetje....Dit is echt iets heeeeeel anders....ik ben benieuwd....

----------


## Atiya

HmmZ...interessant verhaal...

Alleen Aboe....WAAROM "AbdelMalik"???  :knipoog:

----------


## ChYda

Ik vraag me echt af waar je de inspiratie vandaan haalt  :Wink:  
Maar hij is wel heel leuk!!!!!!!!!! :ole:

----------


## Hartje Holland

Abdel malikl=puff daddy,of niet ?? de broer van kleine tank

----------


## Haloempie

hahahahhaahahhaha  :lol:

----------


## Serendipity

wanneer komt het vervolg ...???

----------


## dir_HAMster

..........


blijkt Malik gewoon haar man te zijn. Tja, op chat zijn we allemaal zoooo ideaal. . . . . .

----------


## najla

word vervolgd hewa waar blijft het vervolg he

----------


## Aicha19

[GLOW=royalblue]IS DIT ZELF VERZONNEN???  :melk:  [/GLOW]

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Vervolg, vervolg, vervolg...

 :grote grijns:

----------


## hafsaat

Hmm, anders, maar wel leuk, ga verder!!!!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## 3frieta_ilham

Ow vreemd??? 
:S


Mijn nick is ook 3afrieta en ik kom ook uit Nijmegen!!!
 :Confused:  


(Maar elhamdoelilaah ben ik het niet!)



Goed verhaal trouwens!
 :duim:

----------


## MocroAngel

Goed verhaal ben benieuwd hoe het vervolg is!!!!! Hopelijk wel een beetje realistisch  :boogie:

----------


## Segnorieta

ik ben ook best wel benieuwd!!!!!!!!!

whaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :moeilijk:

----------


## sssss

aboe, waar blijft de rest?

----------


## FAOUZIA

Leuk verhaal,  :wohaa:

----------


## fatima20

weeeeehhhhhhooooooo, ga effe door met je verhaal wil je  :wohaa:  !!

Je doet goed!

Thalla  :grote grijns:

----------


## naoual'85

geduld is een schone zaak  :knipoog:

----------


## cabonegro_chick

Damn, heel goed!! Kan niet wachten op het vervolg!  :ole:

----------


## Miss Soraya18

Salem,

Aboe je bent zeker weten vergeten hoe je verder moet. Kom op jongen waar blijft het vervolg ????????
Wij kijken onze ogen  :schok:  uit.

----------


## cha3bia

a willi, 3tak 3tak! 
Waar blijft de rest???? 
Tot nu toe is het een top verhaal. Echt goed geschreven joh, toppie!!!

ciaaaooooo

----------


## laila ouazani

je kan goed verhalen vertellen, ga zo door!!!!

ik wacht op het vervolg!!

----------


## Timoesh

Salaam,

Maar ehhhhhhhhhh  :Smilie:  

krijgen we nu nog het vervolg..........................


Groeties  :Smilie:

----------


## Aboe

Vanavond vervolg te lezen!

----------


## MarocSistah

> _Geplaatst door Aboe_ 
> *Vanavond vervolg te lezen!*


Beter.



Je hebt het leuk geschreven!!  :duim:

----------


## najla

ewa
aboe
a utrechter zehma
die utrechters houden zich nooit aanmhun afspraken
kifash in de avond
hahahahah
maar ga je nu nog schrijven nig
wnat 4 maanden geleden
was je begonnen
ewa ja
ik ga laterzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
najla aissati
a rael gangster mafia child

----------


## marocia58

egt rare verhaal snapte er bijna nixx van

----------


## fouzz

> Misschien, moet jij ook even naar de psychiater. Je hebt volgensmij teveel liefdesverdriet opgelopen op msn.


 :haha:  Die is goed

----------


## Crystallounge

Vervolg ?

----------


## maghribia93

Uppppppppp

----------


## Oeghtmuslima

uppppppp

----------


## A AL Bayati

Laat niet de moeilijkheden jouw vullen met onrust,want in donkerste nacht schijnen de sterren brilianter dan ooit 
Slam

----------


## sihamel

Wanneer word ie vervolgd? :Confused:

----------

